# NYPD Blue First Season DVD



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Saturday I bought the first season of Blue on DVD for $48 at WalMart. Best $48 I've spent in a long time. It's great being able to watch the episodes that got the show started. It's been so long since I've seen most of those episodes. Picture quality is excellent and so is the DD4.0 sound. Any Blue fan thinking about making the plunge, go ahead! I haven't watched any of the bonus materal yet and I have another 2 discs worth of episodes to watch. Season Two will be out this september.


----------

